

Ask HN: Christmas ideas for Startups and Hackers - int3rnaut

This could easily be re-titled, great products that every Startup or Hacker needs but seeing as how it's the 16th of December, and when my parents and friends ask me what I'd like for Christmas, and I give them the typical "I don't know" which infuriates them...I figured it would be an interesting and fun way to find out about new services, or products (feel free to plug your own) that could help entrepreneurs become more successful/productive, and more importantly since it is the holiday season, something they might not already have that would make a great and thoughtful gift.<p>It can be a cool new app that's great for logistics, or a service to help with subscribers, stickers for cheap marketing, a drawing tablet for design--whatever. So please share.
======
hbien
<http://hackerthings.com> has a pretty good list for tinkerers.

~~~
hbien
Shameless plug: I've been putting together book lists at
<http://bookbased.com> (links are affiliate)

------
ohashi
I am trying to work on solving that 'I don't know what I want' / 'I don't know
what to get them' by building a gift site that works on describing the giftee.

It launched last week: <http://www.GiftLizard.com>

